# Dorschpest !



## Pixelschreck (24. November 2005)

Moin alle zusammen!

Hat vieleicht jemand eine Antwort auf die Frage welche Krankheit sich da gerade in unseren Dorschbeständen verbreitet? 
Ich habe bisher beobachtet das ca 30% bis 40% der,an der Mc. Pom - Küste gefangenen, Dorsche mehr oder weniger damit befallen sind. 

Petri Heil!
Jens


----------



## Rosi (24. November 2005)

*AW: Dorschpest !*

Meinst du die frischen Wunden am Kopf und den Kiemen? Die sind von den vielen Netzen. Nun hat sich das aber gelegt. Beim durchschlüpfen müssen sich die Dorsche verletzt haben. Es sieht aus wie verwachsene Wunden und manchmal sitzen lauter kleine schwarze Muscheln darin. Eklich!


----------



## Pixelschreck (24. November 2005)

*AW: Dorschpest !*

Ne rosi schau doch mal auf das Bild. Das ist eher ein Pilz oder Parasit oder sowas. Entzündete Bisswunden? Senfgas? An den Stellen kann das nicht von Netzen kommen. Die Anderen haten die Wunden auch in diesem Bereich.


----------



## Reisender (24. November 2005)

*AW: Dorschpest !*

Ich habe ja nun in meinem Leben schon sehr viel Dorsche gesehen, aber so was habe ich noch nie gesehen !!! Ich denke mal das es ein Pilzbefall ist....Zu mal das Wundmal noch weiter sich um die Wunden ausbreiten.


----------



## french fish (24. November 2005)

*AW: Dorschpest !*



			
				Rosi schrieb:
			
		

> Meinst du die frischen Wunden am Kopf und den Kiemen?


 
...das is doch eher der Schwanz!?...  

Sieht für mich aus wie ein Geschwür oder eine böse Verpilzung.
Auf jeden Fall ein Appetit-vermieser...


----------



## Rumpelrudi (24. November 2005)

*AW: Dorschpest !*

Vor MeckPomm ist mir das noch nicht aufgefallen, aber vor Langeland hatte jeder achte Dorsch, der in der Brandung gefangen wurde, solche Stellen. Zwar nicht so extrem wie auf dem Bild, aber immerhin. Einige kleine weiße Verhärtungen befanden sich in den Wunden, die fast nur am Schwanzteil anzutreffen waren.
Ein Platter hatte ähnliche Male auf der Blindseite.

Hörte auch schon von ähnlichen Verletzungen vor Fehmarn. Ich glaube sogar, dass ein Threat davon geschrieben wurde.


----------



## Rosi (24. November 2005)

*AW: Dorschpest !*

Ich hatte das Bild nicht gesehen, jetzt habe ich. |bla: Diese Wunden habe ich noch nicht hier gesehen. Ich war ja fast täglich auf der Seebrücke und es wurde auch gut gefangen, die Fische waren alle schier und heil.

Wo hast du den Dorsch denn her?


----------



## Pixelschreck (24. November 2005)

*AW: Dorschpest !*

Mag ja Zufall sein aber ich hatte bisher ein Verhältniss von 6 zu 10 von sehr stark (Foto) bis zu kleinen Stellen. In Rerik und auch in Neuhaus gleichermaßen.


----------



## Rosi (24. November 2005)

*AW: Dorschpest !*

Die Farben sind jedenfalls wie aus der Ärztezeitung


----------



## Rumpelrudi (24. November 2005)

*AW: Dorschpest !*

Habe mir das Bild noch genauer angesehen. Ja, da sind deutlich diese weißen sandkornähnlichen Verhärtungen zu sehen.
Kann sehr gut möglich sein, dass es ein Pilz ist, der sich dann bildet, wenn die Schleimhaut verletzt wird. Bei meinen gefangenen Dorschen traten diese Merkmale bis 40cm Dorschlänge auf. Das kann bedeuten, dass der damals untermassige Fisch im Frühjahr im Netz war und mittels Handschuh am Schwanzende aussortiert wurde. Die Verletzung kann auch vom Auflegen auf eine Messeinrichtung herrühren, wo das Schwanzende extra gehalten wird.


----------



## Pixelschreck (24. November 2005)

*AW: Dorschpest !*

Das könnte passen. Schade das die Tiere die "Schonung" nicht verkraftet haben.


----------



## Agalatze (24. November 2005)

*AW: Dorschpest !*

tja das ist mir und ein paar freunden auch schon aufgefallen, dass dies verhäufigt auftritt. aber 30 % niemals !!! ab und zu hat man mal einen dabei.


----------



## Pixelschreck (24. November 2005)

*AW: Dorschpest !*

Ich ziehe ja auch bei jeder Lotterie immer die Nieten! Ist ja nicht representativ.


----------



## Christian D (25. November 2005)

*AW: Dorschpest !*

Bei uns in der Lübecker Bucht tauchen seit ettlichen Jahren Erkrankungen der Dorsche auf. 50 % und mehr der Fänge weisen solche Stellen auf. Das interessantedaran ist, dass *jeden Frühherbst* aufs neue dieser "Pilzbefall" auftaucht.
Da das ganze Jahr hindurch bei uns die Netze in bis zu 3 Reihen stehen, schließen wir Verletzungen durch Fangeinwirkung aus. Mit sinkenden Wassertemperaturen sind die Fische auch wieder "sauber".

Hartnäckig hällt sich die Meinung, der Befall sei durch irgendwelche Überbleibsel aus dem Zweiten WK verursacht worden. Ich glaube da aber nicht dran.

Dieser "Pilzbefall" tritt recht häufig in Richtung Schwanz auf, aber viele Fische sind geradezu übersäht (am und im Maul beispielsweise).

Wen es nicht stört, der filetiert den Fisch ganz normal und schneidet einfach das betroffene Gewebe weg. Mache das schon lange so und lebe trotzdem noch. Was meint ihr, von welchen Fischen manchmal die Filets aus der Fischerei stammen? Geschmack spielt sich wohl auch im Kopf ab. Kann es verstehen, wenn man solche Fische nicht verspeisen möchte.


----------



## Klaus S. (25. November 2005)

*AW: Dorschpest !*

Hallo zusammen |wavey: 
ich hab mal gelernt das man solch "Fischkrankheiten" oder "Verpilzungen" melden sollte (muß), ist das nicht mehr so oder gilt dies nur für Binnenseen? Die Behörden sind doch bestimmt in der Lage die "Krankheiten" zu identifizieren oder nicht? |kopfkrat  Nicht daß das nachher wirklich solche "Pest" ist und uns die ganzen Fischlein wegnippeln.


----------



## Dxlfxn (25. November 2005)

*AW: Dorschpest !*

Ich habe diesen Link einmal an Herrn Dr. Schulz vom Institut für Ostseefischerei
in Rostock weitergeleitet.
Der wird uns sicher von den Spekulationen befreien.


----------



## Sylverpasi (25. November 2005)

*AW: Dorschpest !*

So.... Ich hab jedes Jahr 1-2 Dorsche in der Saison, die solche Verletzungen aufweisen! Meistens im Schwanz oder Rückenbereich......


----------



## theactor (25. November 2005)

*AW: Dorschpest !*

HI,

ich muss mal fragen, wo das Bild herkommt? Denn rund um die Geschwüre ist die Dorschmaserung "verschwommen" und sieht aus, wie mit einem Bildbearbeitungs-Weichzeichner bearbeitet...
Für mich sieht das Geschwür irgendwie "eingearbeitet" aus .. ?! 
(was nicht davon ablenken soll, dass auch ich ab uns zu kranke Dorsche an der Angeln habe; die von den Symptomen her aber alle anders erkrankt waren).


----------



## theactor (25. November 2005)

*AW: Dorschpest !*


----------



## Nordlicht (25. November 2005)

*AW: Dorschpest !*

wir sind in der letzten woche und vorgestern mit dem boot vor staberhuk gewesen.
gefangen haben wir mit vier mann (2 pro boot) ca. 110 dorsche...nicht einer war krank.


----------



## Micky (25. November 2005)

*AW: Dorschpest !*

Mag ja auf den Foto´s wie eingearbeitet aussehen, aber in der tat hat so mancher Brandungsdorsch solche Verletzungen. 30-40% halte ich aber für VÖLLIG (!!!) übertrieben !!


----------



## SchwalmAngler (25. November 2005)

*AW: Dorschpest !*

Hier steht etwas darüber:
http://images.google.de/imgres?imgurl=http://www.anglerpoints.de/bacfft/images/tips/item_krankerdorsch.gif&imgrefurl=http://www.anglerpoints.de/bacfft/main.php%3Fcat%3D60&h=199&w=164&sz=7&tbnid=7r19GlyyozsJ:&tbnh=99&tbnw=81&hl=de&start=22&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dfischkrankheiten%26start%3D20%26svnum%3D10%26hl%3Dde%26lr%3D%26sa%3DN

Scheint wohl irgendwie durch Abwässer zu kommen.


----------



## Christian D (25. November 2005)

*AW: Dorschpest !*

Ist nicht übertrieben!!!!
Was wir diesen Herbst an kaputtem fisch in Niendorf, Scharbeutz, ect. gefangen haben, trifft diese angaben!
Ich bin nahezu jeden Abend in scharbeutz auf der brücke (nicht zum angeln, sondern Klönschnack) und kann definitiv sagen, dass diese Zahlen realistisch sind!
Es handelt sich mit Sicherheit um keine Kollage bei dem Foto! so sieht dieser Befall echt aus! Bei dem Verschwommenen handelt es sich meiner Meinung nach um zerstörtes Pigment bzw. Gewebe.
Auf den Kuttern waren die Zahlen von sauberen Fischen deutlich höher als in Küstennähe.
Interessant ist auch das alljährliche "Anstecken" des Wassers (so nennen das die Fischer bei uns.Als Erklärung muss sauerstoffmangel herhalten). Jedes Jahrs kommt es im Frühherbst bei uns in der Bucht zu einer seltsamen Situation:
Unmittelbar im Flachen Wasser sind Unmengen von orientierungslosen Plattfischen, Dorschen und Tobsen zu finden. Habe das aus nächster Nähe beobachten können, denn ich war mit der Wathose unterwegs.Man hätte die Plattfische locker mit der Hand fangen können. Die waren völlig apatisch!
2-3 Tage später ist der Zauber dann wieder vorbei.Am Strand bleiben Unmengen von totem Fisch zurück. Das habe ich die letzten Jahre etwa um die gleiche Zeit häufig beobachten können. 

Seit einigen wochen sind die Fische bei uns auch wieder ohne Stellen und in einem gut genährten Zustand.


*Das Argument mit den Verletzungen durch Fischernetze zweifel ich an, denn*:

Die meisten Fische aus den Netzen sind bereits tot (beobachtet mal die Fischer, wenn sie an Land kommen. Totenstarre bei vielen Fischen). Die Stückzahlen der befallenen fische ist dafür einfach zu hoch.
Hinzu kommt, dass die Fische auch bei leichtem Pilzbefall in einem sehr schlechten Zustand sind (was die Ernährungslage angeht, die sind teilweise unterarmdünn bei rund 50cm Länge).
Und des weiteren kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass die Fischer befallene Fische zurückwerfen (da wird filetiert und gut ist. Betroffene Stellen werden einfach rausgeschnitten).
Auch größere Fische haben diese Pilzflecken, die übrigens tief ins Fleisch rein gehen, bis zur Mittelgräte, daher handelt es sich auch nicht um zurückgesetzte Fische
Ich tippe auf einen Parasiten, der sich in qualitativ schlechtem Wasser wohlfühlt.Oder eine Unverträglichkeit der Dorsche bei allgemein schlechtem Wasser. Wir waren auch viel in DD und WH und dort waren die Fische nur sehr vereinzelt erkrankt und gut genährt. Im Gegensatz dazu wurde in der Lübecker Bucht unglaublich viel kranker Fisch rausgeholt.

P.S.: Vorsichtig mit Aussagen, dass sei alles nur ein Fake mit diesem Pilzbefall bzw. dieser Erscheinung. Kann das obige Bild und den Zustand des dorsches aus der Praxis bezeugen. Es kommt wohl nur regional zu Erkrankungen.


----------



## haukep (25. November 2005)

*AW: Dorschpest !*

30-40% sind in der Tat eine viel zu große Zahl, zumindest für die Ostseeküste von SH, es mag ja aber sein, dass es in MP anders ist. Ich denke hier sind es etwa 3 oder 4 % mehr wohl nicht.

@KlausS: Ich denke die Meeresbiologischen Institute machen doch Fischfänge zu Forshcungszwecken ohne Ende - da sollte denen sowas doch auch auffallen oder? Aber Du hast wohl recht, schaden kann es nicht, sowas zu melden..

Es war vor etwa 5 Jahren als wir mal mit dem Boot vor Fehmarn rausgefahren sind (nunja, ziemlich weit auf die offene See war es schon) und wir haben an dem Tag an einem einzigen Dorschberg ca. 2 Zentner Fisch gefangen, zu 4. Ich denke an diesem Tag waren ca. 30-40% der Fische verpilzt (?!). Das mag wohl daran liegen dass sich die Krankheit in dichten Beständen mehr, mutmaßlich durch Berührung, verbreitet.

Ich denke mal das sind ganz normale Dinge die immer mal wieder auftreten und die Bestände befallen. Hätten die Menschen sich nicht so weiterentwickelt würde uns auch regelmäßig die Pest heimsuchen... Naja, der Vergleich hinkt, aber in der Sache ist das wohl vergleichbar...


----------



## Christian D (25. November 2005)

*AW: Dorschpest !*

Bei uns in der lübecker Bucht ist diese Zahl keineswegs abwegig! Es kommt halt drauf an, welche Gegend als Maßstab genommen wird.......


----------



## Pixelschreck (25. November 2005)

*AW: Dorschpest !*

..





			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> HI,
> 
> ich muss mal fragen, wo das Bild herkommt? Denn rund um die Geschwüre ist die Dorschmaserung "verschwommen" und sieht aus, wie mit einem Bildbearbeitungs-Weichzeichner bearbeitet...
> Für mich sieht das Geschwür irgendwie "eingearbeitet" aus .. ?!
> (was nicht davon ablenken soll, dass auch ich ab uns zu kranke Dorsche an der Angeln habe; die von den Symptomen her aber alle anders erkrankt waren).


 

Ich hab das Foto direkt nach den Fang am 19.112005 um 19:49 Uhr auf der Seebrücke in Rerik unter den dort aufgestellten Lampen, ohne Blitz, mit meinem Nokiahandy im Nachtmodus gemacht.
--------------
@ Christian D: Stimmt bei Platten ha ich das auch schon mal gesehen, aber selten.
--------------
@ SchwalmAngler: Danke für den Link!
--------------
Ich kann ja nur darüber Aussagen machen was ich selber, b.z.w. die Kollegen links und rechts neben mir gefangen haben. In diesem Fall, an insgesammt 4 Tagen, komme ich auf diese Zahl. Da ich das ungewöhnlich häufig halte habe ich dies mal gepostet um zu hören um was es sich eigentlich handelt und ob es sich wirklich um eine ungewöhnliche Anhäufung der Fälle oder nur um puren Zufall handelt.

Früher sagten die Fischer das währen Schäden durch Senfgas. Das halte ich aber für ausgeschlossen.

Ich denke wir sollten das Ganze beobachten und in diesen Tread aussagefähige Fangmeldungen reinschreiben und sammeln um sie später auszuwerten.

Einen Grund zu hysterischer Panik sehe ich nicht, halte es aber doch für beachtenswert und wenn der Fisch nicht ganz so verludert ist wie der auf dem Bild wird der auch zubereitet. 

Petri Heil!
Jens


----------



## Fishing Dentist (26. November 2005)

*AW: Dorschpest !*

Moin Angler,
Ich beobachte diese "Dorschpest"  schon seit den 70er Jahren , sie trat aber auch sicherlich schon früher auf.Die höchste Infektionsrate meine ich ,im Sommer und Herbst bei warmen bzw.moderaten Wassertemperaturen festgestellt zu haben.In den kalten Wintermonaten nimmt die Befallsrate deutlich ab.Zum Foto:Es ist 100% realistisch.Im Randbereich  der Wunden setzt eine Art Narbenschrumpfung ein ,die Haut stranguliert  an diesen Stellen den Fischleib und es kommt dort zu einer Körperumfangsverminderung-Taillienbildung.Eine Befallsrate von 30% habe ich im Sommer schon erlebt.Momentan liegt sie in der Lübecker Bucht beim Schleppangeln bei unter 5%.In der Brandung und regional mag sie höher ausfallen.Zu den Ursachen:Umweltverschmutzung ,klingt ja plausibel ,wird aber immer wieder ins Gerede gebracht ,wenn den "Fachleuten"wie  z.B.Greenpeace und B.U.N.D. -Sprechern nichts anderes einfällt, oder sie die wahren Ursachen nicht aussprechen wollen.Ich denke da z.B.ans Robbensterben ,was alle 10 bis 15Jahre über die Bestände der Nord-und Ostsee einbricht.Ursache:Überpopulation!,zu viele Individuen auf engstem Raum. Oder das kollektive Stranden von Walen ,welches schon in der Bibel beschrieben wurde,also vor dem DDT-, Pestiziedzeitalter.Die Umweltgifte sind sicherlich nicht der Gesundheit der Dorsche dienlich,versteht mich bitte nicht falsch.Zurück zum Themaie Keime müssen sich irgendwie in bzw. durch die Fischhaut den Weg bahnen.Leichtes Spiel haben die Erreger bei verletzter Haut.Diese Läsionen könnten z.B. durch Netze,Kormoranattacken,Angelhaken,Neunaugen,Bißverletzungen -vielleicht sogar von kanibalistischen Artgenossen-verursacht worden sein.
Ich habe mal einen 90cm Dorsch vom Segelboot aus geangelt.Ich mußte die Badeleiter runter um den Fisch zu landen,bei dem Versuch schlitzte der Drilling aus dem rechten Mundwinkel aus.5Wochen später hatte ich den gleichen Dorsch wieder am Haken und bekam ihn ohne Probleme ins Boot.Er hatte mittlerweile ein 5Mark -Stück großes Geschwür am rechten Mundwinkel und bestand nur noch aus Haut und Greten.Ich glaube ,einige Fische können diese Geschwüre überleben,ab und zu fange ich Dorsche mit ausgeheilten Narben.Ich schätze auf 50 "Pestdorsche"kommt ein ausgeheilter Fisch.
Gruß und Petri Uwe


----------



## theactor (26. November 2005)

*AW: Dorschpest !*

HI,

@Pixelschreck: Danke für die Info!
Ich habe mit nachbearbeiteten Bildern (Presse, Internet) schon so meine Erlebnisse gehabt - manchmal werden sie recht gezielt in Umlauf gebracht - deswegen meine Frage. 
In diesem Jahr habe ich erst zwei erkrankte Dorsche gefangen - die Symptome waren aber anders:  sie waren total abgemagert, die Flossen fransig und extrem "weich"... (in Dahme).|kopfkrat 

|wavey:


----------



## degl (26. November 2005)

*AW: Dorschpest !*

@all,

mir ist ebenfalls aufgefallen,das die Dorsche in diesem Herbst sehr viel schlanker sind und nicht so gut im Futter zustehen scheinen#c 
Also die größen stimmen aber beim Gewicht fehlt einiges.
Wie sind da eure Beobachtungen,vielleicht sind die Fische auch daher anfälliger für Pilzbefall?

gruß degl


----------



## Ace (26. November 2005)

*AW: Dorschpest !*

Ich habe gerade ein paar Tage in der Lübecker Bucht gefischt und konnte bei vielen Fischen auch Geschwüre feststellen. Ich kannte das aus den Jahren vorher nicht. Bei meinen Fischen waren diese Verletzungen/Entzündungen allerdings deutlich geringer ausgeprägt. Trotzdem mache ich mir Gedanken über das Ausmaß. Auch bei Bellytouren im Oktober konnte ich diese Sachen feststellen.


----------



## pechi24 (26. November 2005)

*AW: Dorschpest !*

Ähnliche Wunden habe ich im August vor Boltenhagen auch gehabt. Die Quote war zwar sehr gering, die Fische sahen aber ähnlich aus.

Ich denke auch, dass Dorsche recht empfindlich gegenüber Verletzungen sind.

Deshalb fische ich auch ungern mit Drillingen. Überlegt euch mal wieviele Dorsche (vor allem kleinere) beim Pilken verletzt werden.

Lieber mit Einzelhaken ein paar Dorsche weniger fangen und dafür die Dorsche unverletzt lassen.


----------



## Sylverpasi (26. November 2005)

*AW: Dorschpest !*

Vielleicht kann es ja sein, dass die Dorsche tatsächlich beim Pilken verletzt wurden und daher die Verpilzungen kommen??? Wenn die Dorsche wirklich so empfindlich gegenüber Verletzungen sind, dann kann das ja sein oder nicht? Wenn ein Dorsch gehakt wird und der ausschlitzt dann ist da halt ne offene Wunde. Aber andererseits...... Werden soooo viele Dorsche durch Angler verletzt???


----------



## pechi24 (26. November 2005)

*AW: Dorschpest !*

Die Wunden müssen noch einen anderen Grund haben, da sie bei meinen Dorschen sehr unregelmäßig über den ganzen Körper verteilt waren.

Trotzdem sollte man sich als Angler mal Gedanken über seine Montagen machen.


----------



## Fishing Dentist (26. November 2005)

*AW: Dorschpest !*

Hallöle,
Die Sache mit den Montagen halte ich im Moment für die plausibelste Erklärungsvariante.Besonders die Heringssysteme mit 5 Haken führen gerade bei Dorschen zu hohen Aussteigerraten.Z.T.wickeln sich die Fische in die Systeme ,was zu multiplen Verletzungen führt.Ein releaster Nemo oder davongekommener größerer Dorsch wäre dann mit vielen "Ratschern" und Stichen angekratzt und böte den Pilzen viele Eintrittspforten.
Schleppnetze mit Fluchtfenstern und bestimmten Maschenweiten lassen die kleinen Fische passieren , quetschen und kratzen aber das Schuppenkleid ebenfalls an.In so einem Schleppsack geht es nicht gerade zimperlich zu.
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Pixelschreck (27. November 2005)

*AW: Dorschpest !*

Moin Moin!

Erstmal schönen Dank für die vielen Antworten auf meine Frage. 

Die Ursachen für die Schleimhautverletzungen können sehr unterschiedlich sein und werden sich im Einzelnen nicht klären lassen. Ersichtlich ist das ein schonender Umgang mit Fischen unerlässlich ist, wenn wir auch künftig noch was fangen wollen. Offenbar haben Dorsche kaum eine Chance gegen den Pilzbefall  und gehen elend zu Grunde.
Eine wirkliche Epidemie scheint es ja im Moment nicht zu geben, die erkrankten Fische scheinen, nach dem was hier so zu lesen ist, etwa um 5% der Fänge auszumachen was wohl als normal zu sehen ist.
Eine zeitweilige Häufung der Fänge von kranken Dorschen könnte zur Ursache haben das die kleineren und geschwächten Fische aus ihren Revieren vertrieben werden. Die größeren Dorsche ziehen im Herbst ins flachere Wasser so dass die kleinen und schwachen Kollegen in Richtung Strand ausweichen müssen. Weil’s sonst Ärger mit den Eltern gibt J. Eine gewisse Orientierungslosigkeit durch die starke Erkrankung mag auch eine Rolle dabei spielen.
Es bleibt aber immer ein trauriger Anblick und die Frage ob so was nicht vermeidbar ist.   

Petri Heil
Jens


----------



## Sylverpasi (27. November 2005)

*AW: Dorschpest !*

*So ich hab da mal aktuelle Info´s! *

Der Malenter Angelverein war gestern in Pelzerhagen in der Brandung (Neustädter Bucht). Ich hab am Anfang darum gebeten, dass mir alle erkrankten Fische gezeigt werden, damit ich mal schauen kann, wie das dort in dem Gebiet so ist.... 11 Mann haben teilgenommen und ich war nur zum schauen dabei. Es waren sehr gute Fänge. 60 maßige Fische wurden gefangen, davon 59 Dorsche von 41 cm bis 57 cm und eine Flunder von 30 cm. Von den 59 Dorschen waren mehr als 20 Fische ü50 cm!!! Sowas hab ich schon verdammt lange nicht mehr in der Brandung erlebt...... Und jetzt kommt es........ Es war doch tatsächlich 1 in Worten EINER mit Geschwüren dabei. Der 43iger Dorsch hatte am Schwanz ein kleines Geschwür und am Bauch ein Geschwür.....  Alle anderen waren sauber. Ich muss sagen, dass ich sehr überrascht bin, denn ich hab doch schon mit 10 Tieren gerechnet, die diese Geschwüre aufweisen......


----------



## Christian D (27. November 2005)

*AW: Dorschpest !*

Ja, die schlimme Zeit ist ja jetzt auch schon längst vorbei!


----------



## Dxlfxn (28. November 2005)

*AW: Dorschpest !*

So, nun habe ich eine Information von Herrn Dr. Schultz erhalten. Ich stelle sie mal hier hinein. Das setzt zu wilden Spekulationen vielleicht ein Ende:

Hallo, Herr Müller-von der Ohe,

Bei den Hautgeschwüren des Dorsches handelt es sich um eine bakterielle
Erkrankung. Die dafür zuständigen Bakterien sind praktisch immer im
Wasser vorhanden. Zum Ausbruch kommen die Geschwüre vor allem dann, wenn
die Dorsche verstärktem Stress, der zu einer Schwächung des Immunsystems
führt, unterliegen. Dieser Stress kann durch Netze und damit verbundener
Beschädigung der Schleimhäute in Verbindung stehen, aber auch mit dem
Vorhandensein von Schadstoffen oder niedrigem Sauerstoffgehalt.

Diese Geschwüre kann man praktisch in allen Jahren antreffen. Das
Institut für Fischereiökologie hatte in diesem Jahr im September, nach
mehreren Jahren des Rückganges, eine erhöhte Befallsrate festgestellt.
Während einer Forschungsreise des "Instituts für Ostseefischerei" im
Oktober wurden diese erhöhten Raten nicht bestätigt.

Ich hoffe, Sie hatten ein erfolgreiches Angeljahr.



Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Norbert Schultz

Bundesforschungsanstalt für Fischerei
Institut für Ostseefischerei
An der Jägerbäk 2
18069 Rostock


----------



## theactor (28. November 2005)

*AW: Dorschpest !*

HI,

super -vielen Dank für die Mühe und das Einstellen!
Würde es denen helfen, wenn man von anglerischer Seite aus, Meldungen zukommen ließe? Vielleicht kann man da ja "nützlich" sein?!

|wavey:


----------



## Dxlfxn (28. November 2005)

*AW: Dorschpest !*

Hallo Theactor,
ich glaube, das würde sie überfordern. Ihre Daten gewinnen sie mehr bei Probefischen oder, wenn eingeladen, bei großen Angelveranstaltungen. Beim
BAC ist Herr Schultz häufiger Gast.


----------



## theactor (28. November 2005)

*AW: Dorschpest !*

HI,

allright - war nur so ne Idee...

|wavey:


----------



## Pixelschreck (29. November 2005)

*AW: Dorschpest !*

@ Dolfin: Herzlichen Dank für deine Bemühungen! 

Schön zu wissen das Das also blinder Alarm war. Jetzt wissen wir alle was das mit den Geschwüren auf sich hat und das es nicht unbedingt was zu bedeuten hat wenn man mal überdurchschnittlich viele kranke Dorsche fängt. Ist eben doch wie beim Lotto mit den Nieten. Hätte ja sein können, dass das Elend sich ausgebreitet hat.

Petri Heil!
Jens


----------



## theactor (29. November 2005)

*AW: Dorschpest !*

HI,

wir machen heute zu dritt eine Bellytour - ich werde nachher mal vermelden, ob wir was krankhaftes an den Haken bekommen haben.

#h


----------



## pohlk (29. November 2005)

*AW: Dorschpest !*

Das mach mal, das würde mich auch sehr interessieren.
Viel Glück an dieser Stelle! :m


----------



## hd-treiber (29. November 2005)

*AW: Dorschpest !*

Waren am Sonnabend zu dritt mit`m Boot zw. Kühlungsborn und Rerik draussen, gesamt ca. zw. 70 und 80 Dorsche, alles optisch einwandfreie, gesunde Tiere#6


----------



## Pixelschreck (29. November 2005)

*AW: Dorschpest !*

Ich hab heute den Bericht auf 3Sat "Bye Bye Kabeljau" gesehen.
-> Keine weiteren Fragen. Danke!


----------



## Sylverpasi (29. November 2005)

*AW: Dorschpest !*



			
				Pixelschreck schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab heute den Bericht auf 3Sat "Bye Bye Kabeljau" gesehen.
> -> Keine weiteren Fragen. Danke!



Jau den hab ich auch gesehen und das schon zum 2. Mal..... Ganz schön heftig wa?


----------



## Gäddsax (29. November 2005)

*AW: Dorschpest !*

schade, dass man erst nach der Sendung darauf hingewiesen wird.
hätte mich auch interessiert.


----------



## theactor (29. November 2005)

*AW: Dorschpest !*

HI,



> schade, dass man erst nach der Sendung darauf hingewiesen wird.
> hätte mich auch interessiert.


 
Dazu gab es vor der Sendung ein extra Thema "TV TIPP"

Aaalso - von den rund 20 Fischen heute (zu viert vom Belly) war einer krank (eigentlich zu dritt, denn ich habe ob des Kampfes gegen die Wellen eine Nullnummer hingelegt |rolleyes )

#h


----------



## trinchenHGN (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Dorschpest !*

|wavey:  War ja mit dabei wie der Fisch geangelt wurde...muss schon sagen denke so manche Frau sagt beim Anblick dieses Fisches zu ihen Mann:
,, Spinnst du sowas soll ich zubereiten? Das kannste schön alleine machen..aber bitte kaufe dir eine extra Pfanne die du hinterher wegschmeisst."
Sicherlich gibt es viele kranke Fische, ich frage mich nur ob manche Männer echt ihre Frauen schocken müssen mit ihren Fangtrophäen..kann ja verstehen dass jeder Angler / Anglerin stolz auf ihren Fang ist, dennoch sollte auch die Mitmenschen gedacht werden.
Würde so einen Fisch fachgerecht entsorgen, hoffe doch es ist bei allen so.
Nur um Missverständnisse vorzubeugen...der Fisch wurde nicht von Pixelschreck geangelt...sondern von seinen Anglernachbarn.

Allen weiterhin Petri Heil...und zieht euch Brandsungsangler warm an ab Januar darf ich angeln   #6


----------

